# Holiday Flight



## christopher (Dec 10, 2013)

There once was a pilot who ate all the time,
With each flight, the plane struggled to climb.
One fine day, all the way at the top,
His engine huffed, the prop, it did stop.
On the way down he tried this and tried that,
But it was no durn good as he was to durn fat.
He swooped down and landed on a farmer's field, 
His close call did happen, a cow did not yield!
Friends disassembled his biplane and carted away,
To the home airport a now shameful display.
He widened the fuse, bought a new engine and prop,
And rebuilt his biplane from bottom to top.
In time for Christmas he flew far and near,
Merry Christmas Ya'll and Happy New Year!


----------

